# Your dog's full name



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I've asked before but what's your dog's full name? I know some of you must do this. 

(all of mine have breeder name- last name as their last name)

Summer- Summer Nicole
Beau- Beauregard Steven II
Rose- Rose Krystal (Josie named her. I'm not a fan of it)
Bernard- Bernard Peter
Mia- Amelia Renee 
Ada- Ada Lynn


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil is just Basil (My boyfriend will tell you it's "Basil Expedition" or something like that, but don't listen to him! Lol). But I do know what my next dog's name will be! If my next dog is a male and from a breeder, and if the breeder will allow me to choose my dog's registered name, I want my next dog to be named "(breeder's name)'s Cumulonimbus," call name "Nimbus."


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hurricane Esther and Good Golly Miss Molly.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Rocky was 'Mr. Rockefeller Sun' There's a long story behind that 

Gracie is just Gracie. 

Remy is Remmington, after the gun.

ET is named after her sponser, Ernestine Tu.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Silverhill's Star of Bethlehem and Sir Oliver Twist.  

Nargle, I usually have my next name picked out for a dog before the dog arrives as well. On occasion I have to rethink it because said dog just doesn't look like the chosen name.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Captain Alvin, the Sharrrrgh Pei and Pumbaa Loomba, Lady Roomba. I do, however, tell people that Pumbaa is my wartdog.

My parents' actually have the best full names for their dogs:

Lord Pip Vader (Pip) and Princess Leia Twinklebelle (Twink).


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Misty "Macaroni Salad" Mooks.

Yep.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Inga said:


> Silverhill's Star of Bethlehem and Sir Oliver Twist.
> 
> Nargle, I usually have my next name picked out for a dog before the dog arrives as well. On occasion I have to rethink it because said dog just doesn't look like the chosen name.


I have several names picked out that I want to use in the future! Nimbus is reserved for my next male and Hibou (EE-boo) is reserved for my next female. Basil was also picked out for months before I got him, too. I had no idea what "future Basil" was going to look like, I just knew he'd be my first male, lol! And I think the name ended up fitting perfectly. However, my next dog could very well need a name other than the planned one!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Willow was supposed to be Willow Lake, 
but it was changed to Willow Wee because she is small for a Golden. She answers to Wee or Wee Wee Dog as much as she does Willow.

The bf's JRT is Jack and his full name is Jack Russell. The bf is brilliant...


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Only one of my four has an extended name.


Jack "Lunchbox" Daniels.


It was because the people I got him had named him after the alcohol, Jack Daniels, and I wasn't a fan of it, but I also didn't want to change his name since he responded to both Jack and "J.D", so since he was kind of a bottomless pit when it came to food, I joked you could pack food into him like a lunchbox, and bam. Jack Lunchbox Daniels.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Call names are Russia and Prophet.
Registered names are JSW Russia's Ever Watchful and JSW Forsaken Prophet.
Generally, though, we call them Boo Boo and Pruffels, respectively. My husband laughs that if people heard us talk about them using those names, they'd assume we had Yorkies, lol.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

My first dog was Regency's Lord Somerset (Corky). Purchased from a breeder.

Pepper's full name is Pepperoni VonFluffybutt. Adopted from Rescue.


----------



## Elliebell (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisi's registered name is SiSi Señorita, and Neeka's is just Neeka (how boring). If I get any future dogs from breeders I'm going to have some fun with it, but Neeka was my first dog so I didn't know I could do anything interesting. Next time!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well the breeder's last name thing wouldn't work for us as Kim & Web are "illegitimate"...(I guess they could adopt the last names of Stone and Rivers, respectively) and Mira would be saddled with a triple-hyphenated last name.

So other than their registered names, they basically just have a mountain of nicknames, not so much full names.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My first dog was a runt dachshund named Perritta Salchicha Vargas Eggers Wallace Kallenberg. Pete, for short.


----------



## toblerone (Nov 24, 2009)

My mixed pup's full name is Toby von Muttskowitz aka Toby

The sheltie is Leopold von Sheltiwitz aka Leo (people always think his full name is Leonardo)

And my tuxedo cat is named James Bond, but when he is on top of his 6ft cat tower he's called Pope James because he likes to place his paw on the foreheads of people who walk by like he's blessing them.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Well the breeder's last name thing wouldn't work for us as Kim & Web are "illegitimate"...(I guess they could adopt the last names of Stone and Rivers, respectively) and Mira would be saddled with a triple-hyphenated last name.
> 
> So other than their registered names, they basically just have a mountain of nicknames, not so much full names.


Lol yeah Ada only gets one last name. Poor girl. 

Mine all have registered names of course too. We've always always given our dogs longer/middle names.

Trey was Trey Alexander and Nikki was Nikita Joanne.


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well Mo is Moses Tyson (doesn't flow at all, but my dad had a boxer named Tyson as a kid) and tomorrow I'll have a Cali Mae.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

AOM Ch Call Me Work N Some Magic aka Merlin


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

District Attorney Jack McCoy.
Jonas Marie Faulkner ESQ.
Smalls Handbanana 
Magpie Mageeta Gurita. 

Don't ask. Just accept.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I suppose Kim does also go by Kimothy Ann

Why Kimothy instead of Kimberly I do not know
Why Ann I also do not know

Mira of course has Princess Cheeseface Spider Monkey, if that counts

Webster needs no further adornment. He's kinda like Sting. Or Cher. Or...yeah you know what I mean.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Hershey's full name is Hershey Bear. He looked like a little chocolate bear cub as a puppy, lol.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Jonas Marie Faulkner ESQ.


LOL!!!!! That's awesome.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy's name is Remmington Steele, Susie is Susie Q.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

Calice du Dantero - Cali who also goes by Woopa, I can't remember anymore where Woopa came from 
Nexxus to E du Dantero - Nexxus, NOT named after the shampoo. Nexxus means "connection", so connection to E. Her mother's name is Dantero's a Bit of E. Nexxus grandfather was named Enzo, and one of his knicknames was Mr. E.
Pakita du Dantero - Kita, or Keet-Keet
Vassiliev des Contes d'Hoffmann - Mac
Blida des Contes d'Hoffmann - Lilly or Lillers
Extra des Contes d'Hoffmann - Extra or Emma, my son hates the name Extra, says it makes him think she's just an extra dog, I named her Extra because she's got longer hair, ie "extra fluffy"


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, the breeder my parent's bought Kuma from never did get around to sending us his papers, but if he HAD, Kuma's name would be (breeder's kennel name, can't remember it now) Chisaii Kuma, which is Japanese for "Little Bear".


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Hudson: Hudson 
Morgan (who is a male): Sissy Girl Morgan 
Hunter: Hunter James 
Brody: Broderick the Handsome Barbarian


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Kit the half-baked half-breed. She lives up to it, too!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Rocky Mountain's Two-For-One is Corona's full name. George is... just George, or sometimes "The George" or "Mr.George", but no fancier than that.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Kit the half-baked half-breed. She lives up to it, too!


Teehee, love it

Mine are
Marv: Captain canuck -- his sires call name is Captian and Marv moved to Canada so he is now a Canuck 
Karma: Himalia, it has a long meaning thats pretty and was suggested by her breeder
Tibby: To Be or not To Be 
All of them have kennel names prefixing their names


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Summer has the moniker Stopit. So it's Summer 'Stopit' Nicole Breedername-Lastname.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Toby's official name is Mudville's Edendale Slugger. 
Cameron is Keepsake's Take A Chance.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been sorely tempted to register our dog's name as _X's Pees in the House_. If he were a female, he'd be _X's Whirly Twirly Girly_. So far, no boy names have struck my fancy. I suppose, since we don't plan to show him (no time, money, interest, knowledge), it doesn't matter.

We call him Aidan. The kids named him. I would have chosen Astroboy or Jetson, and those are his secret names because I think this dog can fly.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

My mom give all our pets middle names (even though I have been moved out for years, mom still middle names my dogs)

Gizmo's AKC name is S and T's Gizmo Joe

Gracie is Gracie Mae

Loki was Loki Lou

If we get a male dog next, he will be Dr. Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> District Attorney Jack McCoy.


That name never fails to make my day.

Someday, I'll have an ADA Cabot.
Kaki is just Kaki King.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Aggie is Agnes Jo. Named after my Great grandmother on Dad's side (and the despicable me character!) and grandmother on Mom's side. I just didn't think Helen would work for a dog, but now I'm starting to think it does lol.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Barsky Dave McBarkerson Murray.

My rabbit's name is 'Randall, the Greatest Lawyer Ever, and give him Ten Million Dollars.'


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

These names are Great, Mine are...

Chad was "CKY's Midnights Darkest Hour" Chad. 
Roxie is "Inks, Dance upon the moonlit Bay" Roxanne.
Wally is: Detective Stanley Raymond Kowalski " Kowalski or Wally for Short
Ianto's is Torchwood's More then Just a Tea Boy. Or Ianto. 

My next Dog, wether it from a Breeder or not will be 

CKY's That's the Way Karma Works "Karma"
Or 
Darklight's You are a HeartKiller "Heartkiller"


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Taz's : Tazzerin Demetri
Cains : Cain Adid 
Jetta : erm...just jetta


Future dog names:

Rocket to the Moon aka: Rocket
el río de los sueños aka: Rio

My friends' dogs names:
For the love of chai aka:Chai
Graffiti Bandit aka: Punk
Find the marco in polo aka:Marco


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> AOM Ch Call Me Work N Some Magic aka Merlin


Merlin has had a name changed since yesterday.

He is now

AOM GCh Call Me Work N Some Magic.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Brody's also a breed of dog. When people ask me what kind of breed he is I say "a Brody." I can't tell you how many people have asked me where a local Brody breeder is. I refer them to their local shelter.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Merlin has had a name changed since yesterday.
> 
> He is now
> 
> AOM GCh Call Me Work N Some Magic.


HOORAY! This is awesome. I love when names change that way!


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Gordonstar Take it to the Max. Max for short.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Lindbert said:


> Brody's also a breed of dog. When people ask me what kind of breed he is I say "a Brody." I can't tell you how many people have asked me where a local Brody breeder is. I refer them to their local shelter.


I've done that with Kowalski my LabX Catahoula. I tell people he's a Waddy Dog...which is how my Neice Says Wally.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't want to "advertise" for the breeder, so I won't use their name. 

But Manero is Ch. (breeder) Night Moves (call name is after Tony Manero, John Travolta's character in "Saturday Night Fever"). 

Cooper is (breeder) No More Mr Nice Guy (named after Alice Cooper, who performed that song). 

Henley is (breeder) One of these Nights (named after Don Henley of the Eagles, who performed that song). 

Naples is Devie's Naples (her race name).


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Merlin has had a name changed since yesterday.
> 
> He is now
> 
> AOM GCh Call Me Work N Some Magic.


Congrats! That's a GREAT name change!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

reg names are:

TirCeo, Saoirse Cailean (PAL name), TirCeo's Titch and Tir's Kilt (i couldn't reg Titch under the name i really wanted....waaayyy to long--Mr.TirCeo'sTitcherMonkey-MooSassafrasStinkyWiggleButt.... )


----------



## Bitca38 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cooper's official name is: Cooper Linus Freelove 

Cooper just popped into my head when I met him so I went with it, Linus because for the first few weeks we had him he dragged this little green blanket around with him everywhere, and freelove for my mom who is very happy that she gets all the freelove she can get and doesn't have to pay a single vet bill.


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Seamus' name is,"Parti Time Seamus", I have often referred to him as Shame-A-Lamous though.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Harper, our dachshund, is Harper Meier Wiener. Abby is Abby May.
Our cats are Oliver Wendell Holmes and Stella Margrite.
Our African Gray parrot is R2D2.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elsa's Curbside Prophecy...There Will Be Poop


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Brady Butt.

Buzzy Butt.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Brody also goes by/responds to "bear" and "moose." Oh how I torture that dog!


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

My dog was named Ginger when we got her. We have shortened it to Ginny. As all animals in our family have middel names, the Grandkids made hers Bean, followed by our last name. So, her whole name is Ginny Bean Hanes-Legacy. She also comes to Gin and ******...lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali is registered as "Shamrock's The High One".
Hope to add some agility titles in there some day.

wikipedia: Mount McKinley or Denali (Koyukon Athabaskan for "The High One") in Alaska USA is the highest mountain peak in North America and the United States, with a summit elevation of 20,320 feet.

Yes, I am aware it could be seen as a drug reference, but _I_ know it's not. It's not intended that way.


----------



## Maximus1120 (Mar 8, 2011)

Maximus Arealious Beery and Lily Ann Beery


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

maggie may or maggie maggerson!!! lol


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

(Breeder)'s Mystery of the Spanish Chest. 
His call name is Dreizehn which has to do with many things, including another Agatha Christie story, "The Thirteen Problems." 
...especially perfect because he's from a litter of 13


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

theyogachick said:


> If we get a male dog next, he will be Dr. Sheldon Cooper


OMG, I was THIS CLOSE to naming Cadence after Dr. Sheldon Cooper too!! But then I thought.. hmm.. I don't really want my dog to be neurotic like Sheldon so I shelved the plan ahahha.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Our Aussie is (Breeder) Shiner Bock. If I had my perfect way I woulda gotten a female named Shiner which we did, and also a male named Ziegen Bock(Zieg). I am from Texas and want to support our local breweries! I thought they went well together.

Rescue cocker is Chewbaca, or Chewy for short. Although Chewy is becoming more accurate because he will eat anything and everything when given a chance.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

lucidity said:


> OMG, I was THIS CLOSE to naming Cadence after Dr. Sheldon Cooper too!! But then I thought.. hmm.. I don't really want my dog to be neurotic like Sheldon so I shelved the plan ahahha.


LOL. I mainly want to do it so I can teach hime to go to his "spot." I have this elaborate plan to get a custom mat/dog bed made that says "This is my spot" 

My dogs all end up neurotic anyway--luck I guess 

I am actually thinking that if we get a girl, we will name her Penny!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimma's name is just Kimma on all of her AKC stuff, LOL. Well, I guess it's Kimma, CGC? Since she's registered as a PAL, I got to choose. I couldn't come up with anything creative, so I just registered her as Kimma LOL. But I also call her Key, Goosey, Cubes, and Cubone (like the Pokemon). 

Pentti is CH Finkkila's Pentti. I call him Pentti or Pen, mainly. And Cuddlebug. 

I think that even if/when I get really in to showing, I most likely won't try to come up with interesting reg. names - they will just be (kennel name)'s whatever their call name will be. If I stick with Finkies like I plan to, then they will most likely all have Finnish names as their call names.... I'm boring


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

There was a kid walking around town with her puppy and i asked her what his name was and she said "his real name is Wally Jones...but i call him Black Nose." lol i found it hilarious.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Oh cool, a thread I can reply to since I'm mostly lurking and learning and don't have much to contribute otherwise (yet). 

My two boys full names are:

Blackjack Apollo Dangertail (BAD)
&
Pippin Oscar Wigglebottoms (POW).


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my dogs reg names are listed in my sig


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I know I have done it before but its always nice to share

Realm - Madame Guillotine 
Zahava - Tigre Del Lucha
Trebuchet aka Treb - Gods Own Catapult 
Xerxes - Pale Warrior Of Venom 
Vipette - Ms. Viper Venom 

Sisters 
Storm Chaser
Lady Twister 
Dark Skies 
Brothers 
Twister Jr 
Tremor
Muddslide 
Category Five


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sydney doesn't really have a full name--just a long list of silly nicknames such as: Sydney Kidney, Siddo Kiddo, and whatever else comes to my head that rhymes when we're goofing around, lol.


----------



## scheppie (May 24, 2011)

This reminds me of the time when I was about 7 and my mother bought a poodle, and it said on her certificate 'Princess Snowball of Tecumseh'-we called her Snowy.
I went to school and told all the kids we had a princess at our house and I was teased, so 
I brought her certificate to show and tell (without telling my mother) to prove it


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Yorkie Poo- Sassy (Sassafras, Sasparillo, Sassy Pants..)

Min Pin Little Lucy LuLu-Lucy

My beloved GSD Hildy Von Panthera-Hildy

My much loved and missed Rottweiler: Angus B WildenOut- Gus

and my also loved and missed Outta This World- Thor


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Another Name Change.....

The New dog was CH Call Me My Bling Bling aka Blingers.

Now she is CH Call Me My Bling Bling Gemma


----------



## PandaCakes (Sep 25, 2009)

Panda Jane Atkins (although when my hubby gets agitated with her, he adds 18 different last name in there too... I seem to recall Panda Jane Austen Steinberg Atkins being uttered a time or two...)

The pregnant stray is now Gypsy Juno Atkins... Gypsy because she's a wanderer, Juno like the knocked-up teenager.

it could be worse... my mother let me name my first kitten when I was around four or five, and I named it Sweet Moons. Poor cat. I think it ran away.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Murphy's registered name is "Suiriac's After the Storm"

His full name from ME is Sir Murphy Chunkerton

And Abbie's is:


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hannah Marie (she has had this pretty much since we have had her)
and Fischer Alowishus (came to me today ... he really needed the second name  )


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy is a mutt and has no fancy name. She doesn't give a hoot what I call her as long as I throw the darn tennis ball. Hehe. I call her Gypsy Spaz and Peppypuppy very often, though. My older neighbor lady calls her Gypsy Rose.


----------

